

Ask HN: Web Application Development Major? - riskish

Are there any schools in the US that have programs in web application development? If so what are some of the top ones?
======
code
[http://www.fullsail.edu/degrees/web-design-development-
bache...](http://www.fullsail.edu/degrees/web-design-development-bachelors)

Fullsail has a web design and web development program but I don't know if
you'd consider them elite. Web development is generally self-taught and not
really something most people pursue degrees for.

